# our own lounge - YOU choose the name!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We will soon be having our very own 'Lounge' for off topic chat, so we thought you should get a say in what to call it

post your thoughts or suggestions here & early tomorrow I will post a poll, which will run until such time as the Boss is ready to activate the subforum


so far we have come up with............

Sol y Sombra

La Playa

La Cervecería

Café solo/cortado/whatever

La Mumba

Carajillo

La Tumbona

The Nag's Head

The Neptune Bar (as in the tv series Benidorm)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooh how exiting! Can we help choose the furniture too? 

I like Sol y Sombra. Definitely NOT the Nag's Head. That's asking for trouble ... :

Or how about La Tasca? That just means "the pub" and it's easy to remember.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ooh how exiting! Can we help choose the furniture too?
> 
> I like Sol y Sombra. Definitely NOT the Nag's Head. That's asking for trouble ... :
> 
> Or how about La Tasca? That just means "the pub" and it's easy to remember.


you can choose the furniture as long as it includes really comfy chairs - maybe even lazyboys

i'm sitting in my pink one as I write this...

absolutely no flock wallpaper though......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you can choose the furniture as long as it includes really comfy chairs - maybe even lazyboys
> 
> absolutely no flock wallpaper though......


And absolutely no ethnic wicker flamenco chairs - they are the most uncomfortable things on the planet. In fact a swim-up bar might be nice in summer.










How about Sobremesa? Tertulia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And absolutely no ethnic wicker flamenco chairs - they are the most uncomfortable things on the planet. In fact a swim-up bar might be nice in summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed re: the chairs


see where you're coming from with sobremesa - though I think _debajo de la mesa_ might be more appropriate for some!!

hmm - yes - Tertulia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> We will soon be having our very own 'Lounge' for off topic chat, so we thought you should get a say in what to call it
> 
> post your thoughts or suggestions here & early tomorrow I will post a poll, which will run until such time as the Boss is ready to activate the subforum
> 
> ...


Good idea, as long as the conversations don't go the way most of the "chats" in the other lounge go ie with lots of strops on!


Sol y Sombra OK!

La Playa Not a beach in sight here!

La Cervecería Nafff

Café solo/cortado/whatever Too many types of coffee to satisfy everyone

La Mumba  What is a Mumba??????????

Carajillo Haven't had one for years!! 

La Tumbona Too beachy

The Nag's Head Too British

The Neptune Bar (as in the tv series Benidorm) I have never ever seen the show.

I like *tasca* actually. A tasca is a no pretence, basic bar, often a bit of a dive. A bit of real Spain, (SORRY Mrypg9, couldn't resist )where people hang out for a chin wag!

I know you didn't ask for suggestions, but here's one anyway BBYOBB (Bob's Bring You Own Bottle Bar)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good idea, as long as the conversations don't go the way most of the "chats" in the other lounge go ie with lots of strops on!
> 
> 
> Sol y Sombra OK!
> ...


La Mumba is a hot chocolate with brandy in it - yummy on a cold evening!

You really MUST watch Benidorm - it's hilarious - brits in Spain at their very stereotypical worst!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> La Mumba is a hot chocolate with brandy in it - yummy on a cold evening!
> 
> You really MUST watch Benidorm - it's hilarious - brits in Spain at their very stereotypical worst!!


Mumba sounds yummy, but not a good name for a bar in 40º...

Yes, I wouldn't mind watching it, it's just that I never have!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The Rant Room (*cuarto de discurso enfático* ? online translator), just a place to have a bit of a rant.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We cvould be really boring, but informative and call it "The chat room"?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you can choose the furniture as long as it includes really comfy chairs - maybe even lazyboys
> 
> i'm sitting in my pink one as I write this...
> 
> absolutely no flock wallpaper though......


jaja a pink lazyboy! does that mean im invited ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> We cvould be really boring, but informative and call it "The chat room"?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Original!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> jaja a pink lazyboy! does that mean im invited ?


only if you make a suggestion for the name of the lounge


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

El caracol y La lechuga lol. (No, dont worry, not serious.) I like La Tasca... also La Resaca (The Hangover). Though maybe that could be the place where you put threads that get a little overheated and have to calm down!

But I suppose you might have to give it an English name so everyone knows what it is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> El caracol y La lechuga lol. (No, dont worry, not serious.) I like La Tasca... also La Resaca (The Hangover). Though maybe that could be the place where you put threads that get a little overheated and have to calm down!
> 
> But I suppose you might have to give it an English name so everyone knows what it is.


I nearly worked for the Slug & Lettuce group - I went through several rounds of interviews to open a new bar when they were fairly new - I decided it wasn't for me


Any more suggestions anyone??

the poll is going up soon................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> El caracol y La lechuga lol. (No, dont worry, not serious.) I like La Tasca... also La Resaca (The Hangover). Though maybe that could be the place where you put threads that get a little overheated and have to calm down!
> 
> But I suppose you might have to give it an English name so everyone knows what it is.


In that case it's just GOT to be The Wonky Donkey!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In that case it's just GOT to be The Wonky Donkey!


:rofl:


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, like Wonky Donkey but my vote would be for La Tasca - just sounds right


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I nearly worked for the Slug & Lettuce group - I went through several rounds of interviews to open a new bar when they were fairly new - I decided it wasn't for me
> 
> 
> Any more suggestions anyone??
> ...


the Slug & Lettuce group
???
I think I'm missing smth here :confused2:

Oh and while we're at it - lazyboy? Pink Lazyboy??


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

How about "La Charla Comica".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> the Slug & Lettuce group
> ???
> I think I'm missing smth here :confused2:
> 
> Oh and while we're at it - lazyboy? Pink Lazyboy??


Slug & Lettuce is a group of designer foodie pubs in the UK - apparently now worldwide!!

The Slug and Lettuce, Welcome to Slug

a lazyboy is one of these









mine is bright girly pink!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

La Tasca.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> La Tasca.


I think we have a selection of suggestions now, so I'll close this & put the poll up


----------

